

20 JavaScript Libraries to Simplify Development Tasks - RohitS5
http://codegeekz.com/javascript-libraries/

======
VeejayRampay
Underscore/LoDash should be in this list. Man are they game-changer and code
simplifiers.

------
joshuaellinger
Zebra looks interesting.

